# Swastika



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

....im taking xenon's idea and making it into a thread...so what do you all think the swastika symbol means?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

you mean morally and ethically, or symbolically?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

traumatic said:


> you mean morally and ethically, or symbolically?


 its up to you, im just curious to people's opinions on this matter since people on this forum have different opinions on it


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I guess you could look at it two ways:

1: what it means now in the 21st century
2: what it meant during the reign of the nazi's

now, I think it symolizes pride and deviance.
then, I think it symbolized power and unity


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

traumatic said:


> I guess you could look at it two ways:
> 
> 1: what it means now in the 21st century
> 2: what it meant during the reign of the nazi's


 i'm just looking for what people think in their head a swastika is all about...now, then...future


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

what do you think spikey?


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I thought it was just the symbol the nazi's used as thier trademark. kind of like the hammer and sickle the soviet union had.

you guys put way to much thought into things. it is what it is.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> I thought it was just the symbol the nazi's used as thier trademark. kind of like the hammer and sickle the soviet union had.
> 
> you guys put way to much thought into things. it is what it is.


 me too


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

Peace and unity, It all depends on the person i guess, I had it as my avatar but I took it off because what you guys thought of it. But if I wanted to be a dick I could put it back on just because you guys can be dicks about it. But if I say it means peace and unity thats what it means to me and you should not beable to say a dam thing about it. and if i decide to put it back on thats what it means not that im going to because i respect xenon decsion.

BTW:and if you think it just stands for nazi, that makes you a BIG ASSHOLE


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

The symbol is supposed to be a twisted cross.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

The swastika is an old symbol from South and South-East Asia. Don't know what it means (if I remember correctly, it has something to do with the sun), but it's not a negative symbol, like the nazi's abused it...


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> The swastika is an old symbol from South and South-East Asia. Don't know what it means (if I remember correctly, it has something to do with the sun), but it's not a negative symbol, like the nazi's abused it...


exactly, and peace and unity. a buddism thing.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

its just a symbol, nothing more


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Black Piranha said:


> its just a symbol, nothing more


 Yeah, but a symbol with a very bitter taste nowadays.....


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Black Piranha said:
> 
> 
> > its just a symbol, nothing more
> ...


 I agree!!









The thing about your guys comment, about what it means in a different language, is that people dont see it as that. Most people make the connection with the swastika as a tie in with Hitler and the Nazi's. When most people view the swastika they think of him and his military in which case causes them to think of all the sh*t that he did to the Jews and others. I mean even the German's in Germany hate what he did and dislike anyone who dares to show off the swastika.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Black Piranha said:
> ...


 Yeah my German friend does not even wear or have any collectiosn of this symbol due to its symbolic significance. For many people it brings up too many horrible thoughts, so it is best not to bother if it can be avoided in my opinion. So my opinion is even if it can symbolize other factors I would not reccomend using it so due to the negative connection related


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

JEARBEAR said:


> Peace and unity, It all depends on the person i guess, I had it as my avatar but I took it off because what you guys thought of it. But if I wanted to be a dick I could put it back on just because you guys can be dicks about it. But if I say it means peace and unity thats what it means to me and you should not beable to say a dam thing about it. and if i decide to put it back on thats what it means not that im going to because i respect xenon decsion.
> 
> BTW:and if you think it just stands for nazi, that makes you a BIG ASSHOLE


 I never said it stood for the nazi's, I said they used it as thier trademark, which they did. thats the only place I seen it used.

callin me an asshole, you mother f*cker


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> JEARBEAR said:
> 
> 
> > Peace and unity, It all depends on the person i guess, I had it as my avatar but I took it off because what you guys thought of it. But if I wanted to be a dick I could put it back on just because you guys can be dicks about it. But if I say it means peace and unity thats what it means to me and you should not beable to say a dam thing about it. and if i decide to put it back on thats what it means not that im going to because i respect xenon decsion.
> ...


I never said you did, callin me a mother f$cker, okay internet tough guy, you son of a bitch, Now what you wrote makes you an ASSHOLE. Sorry xenon.

How do you no I was refuring to you bitch?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

JEARBEAR said:


> I never said you did, callin me a mother f*cker, okay internet tough guy, you son of a bitch, Now what you wrote makes you an ASSHOLE. Sorry xenon.
> 
> How do you no I was refuring to you bitch?


 If your going to use that kind of language here in the forum, with the excessive manner as you did, you might as well save the sorry's for Xe and take it over PM.


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> JEARBEAR said:
> 
> 
> > I never said you did, callin me a mother f*cker, okay internet tough guy, you son of a bitch, Now what you wrote makes you an ASSHOLE. Sorry xenon.
> ...


 Bottom line he typed stupid sh*t, and he did not no the facts. I sure x and I will talk about this tommorow but if I get troble so should he. Like I said sorry x. If you have a problem private message me or just email me.


----------



## jabster (Jan 18, 2003)

The symbol THEN was used as a symbol of expansionism, colonialism, an outward growth of the central power. Where it originated does not matter. That was the adaptation. Today, I believe it is interpreted as a nazi symbol, period. They believed they would spread out from the center of the universe, and conquer the earth. Too bad they took on too many major battles at one time, and russia in midst of winter







They should still be b!tch slappin Japan for pearl harbor and bringin in the big guns of the US to dismantle the axis powers


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

as i see it forever and ever till the world stops spinning the swastika will symbolize nazism forever..till this day it still in usage with the three k(pricks)..no one will ever see good in that symbol ever again









and jearbear and nitro.there is no reason to call each other names..there are other proper way to handle this.if either of you have your information confused.. explain it..no need for this fuss...


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

JEARBEAR said:


> nitrofish said:
> 
> 
> > JEARBEAR said:
> ...


 sorry, im ok now, took my happy pills


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

Im sorry to man :smile: it is point less to argue over this.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks good: play nice boys, no need for open hostility here!
Man, even _talking_ about swastika's brings out the worst in people


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

The swastika might stand for peace and unity and such....but the FACT of the matter remains it is considered a "loaded symbol". 9.9 times out of 10, when someone sees it they are going to associate it with the Nazis. Therefore, this has to factor somewhat into the meaning of the symbol itself. Therefore, the swastika has lost its meaning as a true bhuddist symbol of peace and love and has fallen into the trap of negativity. If you want to portray peace and love, why on earth would you use a swastika?!!? Use a dove or an olive branch, why even mess with something that is goign to obviously offend 99% of the people that see it, no less reflecting bad on yourself.....

Bottom line is that there are loaded symbols just as there are loaded words. The word 'f****t' is defined as:



> ***·ot also ***·got ( P ) Pronunciation Key (fgt)
> n.
> A bundle of twigs, sticks, or branches bound together.
> A bundle of pieces of iron or steel to be welded or hammered into bars.


But we all know that this is a loaded word and the "true" meaning does not carry into popular culture nearly as much. How often do you hear someone doing yardwork yelling to his kids, "hey go pick up that f****t right over there on the lawn".

Just my 2 cents.

Sorry to the gays on this board, i was just trying to prove a point.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Xenon said:


> How often do you hear someone doing yardwork yelling to his kids, "hey go pick up that f****t right over there on the lawn".










LOL

I need to go find myself a f****t.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Xenon said:


> The swastika might stand for peace and unity and such....but the FACT of the matter remains it is considered a "loaded symbol". 9.9 times out of 10, when someone sees it they are going to associate it with the Nazis. Therefore, this has to factor somewhat into the meaning of the symbol itself. Therefore, the swastika has lost its meaning as a true bhuddist symbol of peace and love and has fallen into the trap of negativity. If you want to portray peace and love, why on earth would you use a swastika?!!? Use a dove or an olive branch, why even mess with something that is goign to obviously offend 99% of the people that see it, no less reflecting bad on yourself.....
> 
> Bottom line is that there are loaded symbols just as there are loaded words. The word 'f****t' is defined as:
> 
> ...


 kind of like the confederate flag. it wasn't ment to be about slavery.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Actually in a sense it was because those [the states] of the confederate flag supported slavery, which is why they were divided in the first place.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

nitrofish said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > The swastika might stand for peace and unity and such....but the FACT of the matter remains it is considered a "loaded symbol". 9.9 times out of 10, when someone sees it they are going to associate it with the Nazis. Therefore, this has to factor somewhat into the meaning of the symbol itself. Therefore, the swastika has lost its meaning as a true bhuddist symbol of peace and love and has fallen into the trap of negativity. If you want to portray peace and love, why on earth would you use a swastika?!!? Use a dove or an olive branch, why even mess with something that is goign to obviously offend 99% of the people that see it, no less reflecting bad on yourself.....
> ...


 EXACTLY! Great point nitro. The confederate flag is simply a flag for the southern states and really symbolized "southern pride". However, it is viewed as a pseudo-racist symbol these days simply for the association to slave states..... hence, its a "loaded symbol".


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

to me the swastika meant unity and power...hence the reason why the nazi party as well as hitler used it....to symbolize to his "great aryan" race that they should unite and create a powerful nation....THAT IS WHAT THE SWASTIKA MEANT TO ME!!!! IT DOESNT SYMBOLIZE THE NAZI IDEA! IT DOESN'T SYMBOLIZE HATE, it symbolizes power and unity so quit your bickering about who's a f****t and who isn't! to me, a person who constantly bickers and calls other people names are a f****t, cuz they don't got the balls to ignore the people who are calling them names!


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

Xenon said:


> nitrofish said:
> 
> 
> > Xenon said:
> ...


Everyone always looks at the negetive things instead of the positives about things so automatically it just bad, Yes the swastika meant nazi but it as meant peace and unity, The confederate means for slavery but also the confederate flag stood for so much more. In stead of just looking at the negetives look at positives. There is no reason for people to be so negetive, In life there is negetive and positives about everything.

I agreed with the confederates on alot more then I did with the north, Does that make me against blacks no. I am just saying there are positives and negetives about everything So like you guys are saying that the swastika just means nazi in this period of time and the conferderate flag just meant slavery now are just negetive people. there are pros and cons about everything in life.







This is just how I feel about it, not to argue I want to here your points and veiws to what I wrote. Thank you


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Well the germans actually stole it from one of the asian cultures, I forget which one though. If you look at the columbia sportswear logo it is a swastika in disquise.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* i fully agree with u


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

JEARBEAR said:


> ... the confederate flag stood for so much more. In stead of just looking at the negetives look at positives...


So what exactly was so positive about the Confederates that made you agree with them more than the Union/North?


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

the south will rise again


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

now u all see why these subjects are better left alone i am proud of my german heritage whether it was for a symbol or who ruled the country but the truth of the matter is this i did not like hitler whatso ever nor his ways he was an asshole. now u want a hero let's talk charles manson


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I can’t believe some are actually arguing any positive aspects of the swastika, it makes no difference. The symbol has been tainted, no matter its original significance. It has been forever ingrained in our culture as a symbol for the promotion of the Arian race and genocide to all others. Argue what ever you wish but know that when anyone sees a swastika tattoo, they are not thinking "peace and unity". I doubt when those ignorant skinhead are plastering the swastika everywhere they are trying to promote peace.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

arian is spelled aryan i think. i wasnt affected by hitlers genocide. my birthfamily was affected by the Soviet genocide toward the Ukrainians. they starved 7 million Ukrainian, then they blow up a nuclear reactor


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Black Piranha said:


> i wasnt affected by hitlers genocide. my birthfamily was affected by the Soviet genocide toward the Ukrainians. they starved 7 million Ukrainian, then they blow up a nuclear reactor


 I think we were all affected, maybe not directly, it would be very sad if the world was not affected by what happened. The Jewish were not the first to deal with genocide, and unfortunately they wont be the last. Having had your family deal with such unfortunate circumstances, I would think you could understand why people feel the way they do about that symbol.


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> I can't believe some are actually arguing any positive aspects of the swastika, it makes no difference. The symbol has been tainted, no matter its original significance. It has been forever ingrained in our culture as a symbol for the promotion of the Arian race and genocide to all others. Argue what ever you wish but know that when anyone sees a swastika tattoo, they are not thinking "peace and unity". I doubt when those ignorant skinhead are plastering the swastika everywhere they are trying to promote peace.


 I agree getting swastika on your body would be taking it to far, You would have to explain it where ever you go. unless you are an arian ***.


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> JEARBEAR said:
> 
> 
> > ... the confederate flag stood for so much more. In stead of just looking at the negetives look at positives...
> ...


 Answer me this karen what was so good about the union besides freeing the slaves, In my opinion not a dam thing. I guess it is just what you believe in and what you think is right and wrong, Even since the confederate side lost I would still join there side. I am done for now, but I would like to hear more views.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

Jearbear u are no better than a nazi if u call people **** and look down on a person cause they are different


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

JEARBEAR said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > nitrofish said:
> ...


 People focus on the negatives. Its a fact of life. Therefore the symbols have to be viewed in the negative light if you would like to know how it effects other people.


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

Black Piranha said:


> Jearbear u are no better than a nazi if u call people **** and look down on a person cause they are different


 ok peter puffer


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

Xenon said:


> JEARBEAR said:
> 
> 
> > Xenon said:
> ...


I see your point, but I dont like when people just look at the negetives and not the positives out of life and I dont think people have the right to bash something if the intensions are good, no what I mean.

Just like I agree with the confederates, it does not mean it is a bad thing, its just want I believe. Robert E Lee was one of the best people and general this country ever none. which is a hero of mine.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Belive it or not, It was found in american indian weves and it ment rising sun.. to them.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

confederate flag = southern pride....DOES NOT MEAN SLAVERY!....so quit your bickering!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Lock this thread!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

bobme said:


> Lock this thread!


 nono, let it flow and for people to vent their anger out


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

but your point of veiws are like SO off from the trooth and it might offend some one, like ME!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

to me this symbol symbolizes brotherhood, segregation, peace, war, hope, horror, heaven, and hell. it holds so much power in so many cultures now. crazy to think that one small thing can mean so much to so many.

Joe


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

bobme said:


> but your point of veiws are like SO off from the trooth and it might offend some one, like ME!


 my opinions? or others in general?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

JEARBEAR said:


> I dont think people have the right to bash something if the intensions are good, no what I mean.
> 
> Just like I agree with the confederates, it does not mean it is a bad thing, its just want I believe. Robert E Lee was one of the best people and general this country ever none. which is a hero of mine.
> 
> ...


 JearBear- You telling me your intentions were good when you had it as your avatar?! I mean you want to argue that it means peace and unity...well if thats so then use it as the symbol itself, not the actuall one that the Nazi's used with the white circle and the red background.

How is Robert E. Lee a hero if he didnt win anything?

You still havent answered my question of "what exactly was so positive about the Confederates that made you agree with them *more* than the Union/North" You answered your own question about the Union. They freed the slaves. That was the whole point of their seperation in the first place.

You say that you would be on the south's side?! Why? So slavery could stay around longer?! Just imagine if you were one of those slaves...maybe you should read Frederick Douglass' book about his life as a slave. Then maybe youd come to realize the harsh realities of slavery and realize that what the south was really fighting for was inhumane, cruel, and unjust. It totally defeated the purpose of the Declaration of Independence where "*ALL* men are created equal"


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > but your point of veiws are like SO off from the trooth and it might offend some one, like ME!
> ...


 Just this whoe thread is whacked.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

> JearBear- You telling me your intentions were good when you had it as your avatar?! I mean you want to argue that it means peace and unity...well if thats so then use it as the symbol itself, not the actuall one that the Nazi's used with the white circle and the red background.


um, it still just has the symbol in it...if its offensive to the people, then they should ignore it....it's called freedom of expression.....whether or not it is surrounded by red and a white circle, it still has the same meaning...UNITY, PEACE, POWER!



> How is Robert E. Lee a hero if he didnt win anything?


military strategy, prestigue in war, overall southern gentlemen!











> "what exactly was so positive about the Confederates that made you agree with them more than the Union/North"


beer, southern hospitality, southern girls/belles











> "ALL men are created equal"


if all men are created equal in the united states of america, than why does congress have to enact the 'affirmitive action program for minorites'?


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Actually in a sense it was because those [the states] of the confederate flag supported slavery, which is why they were divided in the first place.


 it was the american flag that flew on the slave ships, not the confederate flag.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Yeah, but when they finally woke up and smelled the coffee that slavery was bad...it all changed...and thats what Im talking about. Besides even if you do use that reason of thought...the American flag has changed since then and therefore has a whole new meaning.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

the american flag DOES NOT have a new meaning....it still has the same meaning as the day it was born......

BOLD, PROUD, EVERLASTING FREEDOM!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> the american flag DOES NOT have a new meaning....it still has the same meaning as the day it was born......
> 
> BOLD, PROUD, EVERLASTING FREEDOM!


 Did we for get Liberty and justice for all?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

You totally missed my point


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> You totally missed my point


 dang sorry, i thouht i helped.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

bobme said:


> Did we for get Liberty and justice for all?


 oh yea, thanks....i think thats what i meant to say when i had a brain fart and said "everlasting freedom"



> You totally missed my point


...please enlighten me with your point that i have seemed to over look


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> JearBear- You telling me your intentions were good when you had it as your avatar?! I mean you want to argue that it means peace and unity...well if thats so then use it as the symbol itself, not the actuall one that the Nazi's used with the white circle and the red background.
> 
> How is Robert E. Lee a hero if he didnt win anything?
> 
> ...


First off why do you have to make this personal.

Get off the topic about my old avatar, The colors of my avatar were the colors of the nazi flag so what quite frankly the nazi one just looks better but the fact still is my intenions were not bad, maybe I did wonder what everyones reaction would be OK thats it.

You say Robert E Lee is no hero because he did not win anything, That is some BS, A hero does not have to win anything, He was a great general, He was proud and he did what ever it took to do what he believed and what he thought was right and did it well, So what the confederate lost the civil war, It does not take anything away from him. He fought in other wars before the civil war and won for this country. Bottom line he was a great man. In so many other reason to. and if you want more look it up.

As for the reason I agree with the confederates, I agree with them because almost every reason like, war, the way they approached life and attitude about it and the way they wanted this country to be you no what nevermind, Bottom line I agreed what the confederates stood for and thats it. I am not no biker rebal and I am definatly no red neck. I just believe in what they stood for OK.

And as for slaves Do I agree no, it was not right and dont tell me thats just what the confederates stood for There is alot of sh*t, they stood for a way of life. I dont hate black people but I hate ******* and that is not towards just blacks, white trash to. I dont like the black people that walk around like the world owes them something because what happened to them. I think the sh*t with jonny cochren is BS to. and the ***** collage fund is crap to, In that case we should have a white collage fund, BET is anouther one, Dont get me wrong I like rap music but the name makes me mad Black Entertamite tv, now if white people came out with White enterainmite tv jonny cochren would be on there ass for racsitism. The clothing line FUBU is racistism to For Us Buy Us. I do wear clothes of that style like tommy, polo, nautica. But there is alot of racistism in this world and it aint right but what can we do. It aint all the people who agree with the confederates, there is some. it is people of both colors 50% of whites dont like blacks and 50% of black dont like whites and it will always be like that.

If the writing is messed up, I am dead tired and my fingers hurt.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

JearBear-We will never come to an agreement on anything about this topic. In which case, Im not going to further this argument anymore. However some comments you made [above] I agree with.

In which case, I think this thread has had its life. Figuring we went from swasticas to the confederates.

By the way- If whites did have a White Entertainment Television channel..it be called WET... Now that would be interesting


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> By the way- If whites did have a White Entertainment Television channel..it be called WET... Now that would be interesting


 hehehe...i call this channel MTV....for all whites who wants to be black/brown


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> JearBear-We will never come to an agreement on anything about this topic. In which case, Im not going to further this argument anymore. However some comments you made [above] I agree with.
> 
> In which case, I think this thread has had its life. Figuring we went from swasticas to the confederates.
> 
> By the way- If whites did have a White Entertainment Television channel..it be called WET... Now that would be interesting


We dont have to agree, we are 2 different people. Even if you dont agree, do you get where I am coming from and get what I mean By what I said.

Yes That would be funny, WET


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > Did we for get Liberty and justice for all?
> ...


 Yea man its ok .. just look on the back of your money


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

JEARBEAR said:


> Even if you dont agree do you get where I am coming from and get what I mean By what I said.


 ...ain't that a mouthful...now try saying that 3x's fast


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> JEARBEAR said:
> 
> 
> > And as for slaves Do I agree no, it was not right and dont tell me thats just what the confederates stood for There is alot of sh*t, they stood for a way of life. I dont hate black people but I hate ******* and that is not towards just blacks, white trash to. I dont like the black people that walk around like the world owes them something because what happened to them. I think the sh*t with jonny cochren is BS to. and the ***** collage fund is crap to, In that case we should have a white collage fund, BET is anouther one, Dont get me wrong I like rap music but the name makes me mad Black Entertamite tv, now if white people came out with White enterainmite tv jonny cochren would be on there ass for racsitism. The clothing line FUBU is racistism to For Us Buy Us. I do wear clothes of that style like tommy, polo, nautica. But there is alot of racistism in this world and it aint right but what can we do. It aint all the people who agree with the confederates, there is some. it is people of both colors 50% of whites dont like blacks and 50% of black dont like whites and it will always be like that.
> ...


 yep browns, I no that was nicely said it better be, it took me almost 45 min to do it.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

JEARBEAR said:


> We dont have to agree, we are 2 different people. Even if you dont agree do you get where I am coming from and get what I mean By what I said.


 Lets just say I respect your opinions, though I may not agree, I still respect them and can understand where you are coming from.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> JEARBEAR said:
> 
> 
> > Even if you dont agree do you get where I am coming from and get what I mean By what I said.
> ...


 did she just revease on her self two times?


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

bobme said:


> USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> 
> 
> > JEARBEAR said:
> ...


 who me, I m a guy you unsercomsized penis.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

The only "her" here is me!!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

JEARBEAR said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> ...


 Please dont be rude to me beucase i am gay.
sorry i thought you where some one else.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Im totally confused now... thanx a lot bobme..


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

bobme said:


> JEARBEAR said:
> 
> 
> > bobme said:
> ...


 I am joking banana man


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

bobme said:


> Yea man its ok .. just look on the back of your money


well all i see on the back of my 50bill is:

*The United States Of America*
In God We Trust

[insert capital building image]

*Fifty Dollars*


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

bobme said:


> Please dont be rude to me beucase i am gay.


 what? is this another one of your jokes? if it isn't or is, PM me so that i wouldn't offend you in the future


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

JEARBEAR said:


> First off why do you have to make this personal.
> 
> Get off the topic about my old avatar, The colors of my avatar were the colors of the nazi flag so what quite frankly the nazi one just looks better but the fact still is my intenions were not bad, maybe I did wonder what everyones reaction would be OK thats it.
> 
> ...


 These are my views and How I feel and believe in. I just agree with the confederates and not the union.

Karen you are a staburn women. So I respect your opinions to even if I dont agree.

This thrend will be closed tommorow, Nice argueing with you people. It is nice someone understand my veiws, I dont no if you agree with my veiws but thanks spikey.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

JEARBEAR said:


> This thrend will be closed tommorow, Nice argueing with you people. It is nice someone understand my veiws, I dont no if you agree with my veiws but thanks spikey.


 welcome jbear....anytime....how do you know this thread is getting closed tomorrow?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > Yea man its ok .. just look on the back of your money
> ...


 look on coinage.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Im only stubborn when its about issues I feel strongly about. This just happened to be one of them.


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> JEARBEAR said:
> 
> 
> > This thrend will be closed tommorow, Nice argueing with you people. It is nice someone understand my veiws, I dont no if you agree with my veiws but thanks spikey.
> ...


 Look at all the swearing and rasict terms, X will close it, there will be a whole new debate on what I said and you agree on about rascistism.

Just wondering do you agree with me on the swastika and the confederates?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Im only stubborn when its about issues I feel strongly about. This just happened to be one of them.


 what how MTV is the white entertainment channel? or about how the confederate was wrong in hording mass slaves so that they could provide the north with cotten? or that the swastika is still an evil symbol?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

JEARBEAR said:


> Just wondering do you agree with me on the swastika and the confederates?


 i agree with the swastika symbolization, but the confederacy thing is a different topic to me...never fully got in depth with it in IB history


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)




----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

bobme said:


>


 I was joking about the unsercumsized penis thing just because of your banana, banana man


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

JEARBEAR said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 Hehe, yea i know my brown top could use some cleaning.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

bobme said:


>











i say it'll live for another couple of days


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 sad thing is, i think your right.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

JBear- You know whats funny...I knew you were gonna change your avatar to the confederate flag. It was only a matter of time..


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> JBear- You know whats funny...I knew you were gonna change your avatar to the confederate flag. It was only a matter of time..


Just to mess with you darling







its a wolf flag, I was going to use a confederate flag that said heritage not hate but it would not let me, Maybe x will let me use it.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> JBear- You know whats funny...I knew you were gonna change your avatar to the confederate flag. It was only a matter of time..


 the south shall rise again....in the form of jearbear


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > JBear- You know whats funny...I knew you were gonna change your avatar to the confederate flag. It was only a matter of time..
> ...


yep, this one I am leaving on.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

JEARBEAR said:


> USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 watch out for karen though, she might think you're supporting slavery and demand that you take it down


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> JEARBEAR said:
> 
> 
> > USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> ...


To bad, Maybe I let my girlfrind show her some southern hospitlity like a rebel with out a cause. Just joking karen :biggrin:


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

JEARBEAR said:


> To bad, Maybe I let my girlfrind show her some southern hospitlity. Just joking karen :biggrin:


 "drop 'dem 'bo's"


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

This is probaby the most posts to a normal thrend? look at all the veiws


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

JEARBEAR said:


> This is probaby the most posts to a normal thrend? look at all the veiws


nah....one of my first poll threads got 765 views...i think its the highest one to date.......

......."US vs. Iraq? who is the big dog" thread = 765(?) views


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Sport whatever you want for your avatar I dont care anymore...as long as you dont go TOO overboard...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Sport whatever you want for your avatar I dont care anymore...as long as you dont go TOO overboard...


 half naked victoria secret models as your avatar


----------



## Plec4Life (Mar 8, 2003)

I just found this site recently as I was searching for some info, and it's been... enlightening.

I was gonna post and ask the question, "Why would anyone who truly loves keeping fish do something as lame as putting a mouse in his tank?". Not only is it cruel, it makes a mess of the tank for no good reason.

I like predators. I had an African Lungfish that grew to almost the length of the 55 long he was in. I've always had large Cichlids, and I've kept Largemouth Bass, Snakeheads, Stingrays and so on, but to keep them to enjoy watching them kill was never a motivation for me, just a sometimes necessary part of keeping an incredible fish.

This thread though, is unbelievable. First of all, the argument over BET is founded on an invalid foundation. There IS a White Entertainment channel already, it's called EVERY OTHER CHANNEL! The reason BET is successful is because there was a need for people who look like ME to be able to see other people who look like ME for a change. You don't realize how lonely it is to not see anyone, or very few, people who look like you until you get into a situation where the numbers are more even.

The Swastika, no matter how noble or innocuous it's beginnings, is now forever associated with evil, PERIOD. Maybe if more people had shown the guts and morality before Hitler gained power, to stop him in his tracks, it wouldn't be so. However, they didn't. Just like so many today don't have the guts to speak out on things that are clearly wrong.

There is NO REDEEMING VALUE to using the swastika these days. Don't tell me it's your family crest, don't tell me about what it USED to mean, you are clearly aware of what it means now, and you CHOSE to use it. Yo ualso know what the Confederat flag means to people as well. I got no problem with you being proud of who you are, as I am, but you won't see me using Black Panther symbols to express who I am.

Just like you know darn well that the term "#REMOVED#" is an ethnic slur. Thanks for throwing it in.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Plec4Life said:


> I just found this site recently as I was searching for some info, and it's been... enlightening.
> 
> I was gonna post and ask the question, "Why would anyone who truly loves keeping fish do something as lame as putting a mouse in his tank?". Not only is it cruel, it makes a mess of the tank for no good reason.
> 
> ...


 Well said, I agree with every thing with the one exception.....I do like to see my fish eat feeders! 
I choose to remove myself from this thread when I saw the direction it was heading and words being tossed around with no regard for anyone. Well said Plec4Life, I hope you choose to stay remain a member of this board; I think the value of perspective is greatly needed.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Plec4Life said:


> I just found this site recently as I was searching for some info, and it's been... enlightening.
> 
> I was gonna post and ask the question, "Why would anyone who truly loves keeping fish do something as lame as putting a mouse in his tank?". Not only is it cruel, it makes a mess of the tank for no good reason.
> 
> ...


I think everyone distanced themselves from this thread when 3 people continuously posted and didnt let anyone else get a word in. If someone did try, it would be quickly buried. I just noticed the 'slang' word on here and am prertty pissed about it. My apologies. I put it on the sweat filter, that is why your post has been slightly changed.

Now, if you want to talk about the lameness of throwing mammals in the tank, go ahead and start the thread. I am sure you will get some interesting responses.

Mice dont make as much of a mess as you think.









I would like to ask you "Plec4Life", how in gods name is feeding a mammal (mouse, etc.) any different than feeding it to a snake? If anything, its a quicker death.

Feeder mice, fish, etc are for that purpose.....feeding it to predators whether it be fish, snakes, dogs, cats, squirells, etc.

I do not want to get this thread off track (like it matters), you seem like an educated fellow, so start a new thread and we can discuss the lameness you speak of.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Plec4Life said:


> Just like you know darn well that the term "Ni__er" is an ethnic slur. Thanks for throwing it in.


 i didn't even know that term was used on this thread







....i thought me, jbear and karen were bickering about nazi's and southern pride







...my apologies to you


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)




----------

